# Need your advice on tapeing repairs???



## TAKE PRIDE I.Y.W (Dec 5, 2008)

Good day fellas
I have been asked to to repair the fine cracks that run along the edges of the tape. The house is 9 yr old,so I take it that these are settlement cracks and some nail/screw heads popping.*QUESTION* do I run a knife blade edge ( scratching) along the crack to give it some depth so the new mud has somewhere to bound to or do I just run another 4/6" tapping knife of mud over the existing crack??? need your advice. If running new mud over the top will the new mud eventually crack again?? *ALSO* what kind of price should I charge for doing spot repairs of this nature around the house??? THANK YOU GUY FOR ALL YOUR HELP.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

I find it hard to believe you are a finisher for asking a question like this.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Get some vario mud ,it works best


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

remove and re tape with proroc taping mud, its the best and a no brainer


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

the reason this is happening is cause the bonehead who did the job in the begining didn't apply more then two coats of watered down mud.:whistling2: typical, The house was more then likely done by the mexican crews:whistling2:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> the reason this is happening is cause the bonehead who did the job in the begining didn't apply more then two coats of watered down mud.:whistling2: typical, The house was more then likely done by the mexican crews:whistling2:


And most likely is the builder who paid them so cheap that they had no choice but to do that. So the joke in on the builder now.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought it was normal for fine line cracking. What did I miss?


----------

